# Windows 7 64bit SP1 pagefile.sys needed with 16gb memory?



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2012)

i saw today my pagefile.sys is 15,9gb on my 128gb Samsung SSD do i need it for anything when i got 16gb of memory in my machine?

if not, i would luv to get almost 16gb more free space on it.

is there any programs that actually need the pagefile.sys?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, some broswers and other office-type apps do.

Best to jsut set a 3-4 GB pagefile, and then forget about it. Then you need not worry about whether some app needs it or not.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2012)

Yep use a Custom setup, same Initial and Maximum. "Fixed" Pagefile not "running wild" eating up your space.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2012)

What the other guys said, really, don't turn off the pagefile


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes, some broswers and other office-type apps do.
> 
> Best to jsut set a 3-4 GB pagefile, and then forget about it. Then you need not worry about whether some app needs it or not.





INSTG8R said:


> Yep use a Custom setup, same Initial and Maximum. "Fixed" Pagefile not "running wild" eating up your space.



so set it to 3072~4096mb and just leave it there after reboot?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2012)

I set it to the same size, so like 4096-4096, or 3072-3072. This lowers the amount of times the pagefile will increase in size, and reserves space for it. It also helps keep the pagefile as one continuous file on the HDD, rather than broken up into a few different palces on the disk, because the page file increased in size due to system needs.


I am a very much the sort that beleives that modifying the way Windows works, and where it palces files, or disabling services and such...is wrong. I don't modify anything for SSDs, just let Windows manage itself, I don't disable superfetch, or indexing, or anything...

The only thing I do to windows after install is making sure scheduled defrag is turned off, and I set the pagefile to 4GB - 4GB.


I then defrag weekly, manually, for drives that need it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I set it to the same size, so like 4096-4096, or 3072-3072. This lowers the amount of times the pagefile will increase in size, and reserves space for it. It also helps keep the pagefile as one continuous file on the HDD, rather than broken up into a few different palces on the disk, because the page file increased in size due to system needs.
> 
> 
> I am a very much the sort that beleives that modifying the way Windows works, and where it palces files, or disabling services and such...is wrong. I don't modify anything for SSDs, just let Windows manage itself, I don't disable superfetch, or indexing, or anything...
> ...



defrag an ssd? 

so u mean 4gb = 4096mb here.







i did get about 10gb more space but my pagefile.sys is still almost 16gb


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2012)

You can delete the old pagefiles.sys, or i think it might re-create on boot?

and yeah, my screenshot would be the same as yours there.


Nah, no SSD defrag here, but I got 2x 1 TB drives and a 2 TB drive.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2012)

well cadaveca i can't delete the pagefile.sys it's in use it says, so i need to do that in "Safe Mode" or?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 8, 2012)

completely disable, reboot, delete, re-enable, reboot?


----------



## Kreij (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, turn pagefile off.
Reboot (you will now have no pagefile, it should delete itself and not require you to do anything).
Set pagefile size.
Reboot.

Make sure you have enough contiguous free space to create the new pagefile or it will fragment.
You can defrag while you have no pagefile if you need to create contiguous free disk space.



			
				Puma said:
			
		

> defrag an ssd?



Only for above reason as far as I know, and I'm not sure it would make any difference anyway on an SSD.
Old HDD habits die hard.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 8, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> completely disable, reboot, delete, re-enable, reboot?



yap that was what i did and it works now it's 4,00gb and i got 33,8gb free space instead of like 12,8gb


----------

